# شرح عن الgear box



## سعيد العسكري (12 مايو 2008)

اريد شرح مفصل عن اليه عمل صندوق التروس gear box في السياره ..... افيدونا يرحمكم الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 مايو 2008)

اخى الفاضل
ابحث فى هذه المحركات الخاصه بالبحث لانه موضوع عميق وعايز وقت انا قدمت لك الاساس وكمل انت 
مشكور

http://search.yahoo.com/search?n=10...fp-t-368&p=car+transmission+gearbox+structure


----------



## سعيد العسكري (13 مايو 2008)

اخي eng-maher جزاك الله خير


----------



## صديق القمر (13 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد العسكري (15 مايو 2008)

اخوني الاعزاء لقد وجدت الشرح الوافي عن الكير بوكس واعذروني لاني لم ابحث جيدا وشكرا للاخ المشرف


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووورر


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررااااااا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكرررررررررررر


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اشششششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكككككككككككككككر


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ششششششششششششششكر


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررراااااااااااا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

10000000000000000000000000


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

1111111111111111111111


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

2222222222222222222222222


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

44444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

55555555555555555555555


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

777777777777777777777777777


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

888888888888888888888


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

99999999999999999999999999


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

11111111111111111111111111


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

2222222222222222222222222333333333333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

1222222222222222222222222


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ذ33333333333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

55555555555555555555444444


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

344444444444444444


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

666666665555555555555555


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

1333333333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

211111111111111111


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

3111111111111111111111


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

00000000000000000000


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

32222222222222222222


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

4333333333333333333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

655555555555555555


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

65555555444444444444


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

123333333333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

1213333333333222222222


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

1433333333333333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

1665444444444444444444


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

133454555555555


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

87655555555555555555


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

76544444444444444


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

19999999999999999999999999


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

22233333333333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

56666666666666666666


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

677756454444444444444


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

876666666666666666666665


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

134545555555555555555555


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

787867777777777777


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

676766666666666666


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

11111111111111111111111


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

5444444444443333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششش


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضض


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

5444444444444444444


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

800000000000000000000000000


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

8111111111111111111111


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

92222222222222222222222222


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

9333333333333333333333333


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

944444444444444444444


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

95555555555555555555555555555


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

966666666666666666666666666


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

977777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

98888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

9999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اخييييييييييييييييييرا 1000000000000000000000000000


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر شكرا"


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

100000000000000000 مشارككككككككة


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ياصاحب المنتدى وصلت 100 مشاركة لماذا لااستطيع ان انسخ


----------



## omar999 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

1111111111111111111111111


----------



## محمد لبيب حسبن (20 أبريل 2010)

زادك اللة علماووفقك دائما الى العلم النافع


----------



## s0os0o (19 مايو 2010)

thx


----------

